# Sticky  More welcome event support



## John-H

Martin (Bartsimmpsonhead) has been helping to organise events on behalf of the forum for some time so to recognise this role and his efforts we've added Martin into the position of "Forum Rep" alongside Dani (A3DFU). Please give Martin your support.


----------

